# HK416 A better M16



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

http://www.hkpro.com/hk416.htm


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

It sure looks sweet!
Guess HK will be selling the uppers here in the US


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> It sure looks sweet!
> Guess HK will be selling the uppers here in the US


H&K had sold uppers in the US. They made a big stink when a few those uppers were sold legitimately to "civilians". They were enraged and demanded that they be turned in and threatened legal action. They made it very clear that they do not want you to have their rifle uppers nor any of their rifles.

I'm astonished that H&K fans like yourself didn't know this.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Revolver said:


> H&K had sold uppers in the US. They made a big stink when a few those uppers were sold legitimately to "civilians". They were enraged and demanded that they be turned in and threatened legal action. They made it very clear that they do not want you to have their rifle uppers nor any of their rifles.
> 
> I'm astonished that H&K fans like yourself didn't know this.


It is all business. I have herd that they are planning on selling to the civilian market this year so it is understandable that they did not want them to get out beforehand. It is all about the money...


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

Did anyone see the recent episode of Future Weapons that featured the HK 416? If not try to catch it on the Discovery channel. It was very informative and really showed what the weapon can do. I got movement in my pants when I watched it! LOL!


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

HK 416? phht!

Z-M LR300!:smt1099


----------



## Nra-Life-Member (Mar 16, 2007)

The 416 is on my short list!


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Very Nice ....*

Yes, the HK416 is unber sweet, I would love to get a hold of one. It would be on my short list as well, right after my LMT M4 ... :mrgreen:

Yeah this Z-L does look pretty wicked, but it looks like it could be on the heavy side. I don't know if I would want to hump that around all day. No offense meant Viking, it does look interesting. I hadn't seen those before...thanks alot for posting. :smt023



Alaskan_Viking said:


> HK 416? phht!
> 
> Z-M LR300!:smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I've seen two 416s here in theater, both in the hands of SEALs. Never shot one, so can't comment on that. I am not sure a marginal increase in reliability over the M4 series would justify the huge cost of changing over (it's not just the uppers, but also parts and retraining time). Lots of people (especially on the internet) say the M4 chokes all the time, but I wonder if anyone has a count of how many soldiers have been killed or injured because a *properly maintained* M4 malfunctioned.

Anything that HKPro says about HK firearms is naturally going to be biased. I'm not sure why a civilian would bother to retrofit a 416 upper if they already have a functional M4gery. The M4 works fine in civilian conditions, since civilians always have time to clean it, and seldom face the arduous conditions service members sometimes see. When I get back to the States and return to civilian life, the 416 won't even be on my radar screen.

On the other hand, the freedom to say, "I want it" versus "I need it" is part of the reason I am here!


----------



## bhpfan (Aug 7, 2007)

As great as HK products are and I don't doubt that the HK416 is gonna be the most ass-kicking rifle in the M-16 family, I won't deal with HK.

Their customer service sucks if you're a civilian. :smt097
They are great if you're government, LE or military.

No doubt, HK products are great, but I rather deal with others.


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

I am salivating at the thought that I can get a 416. I own a HK91 .308 and love the rifle. It has worked flawlessly during its years of service. I am sure the 416 will too. Try to catch the Future Weapons episode and I bet it will change your mind.


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

> Did anyone see the recent episode of Future Weapons that featured the HK 416? If not try to catch it on the Discovery channel. It was very informative and really showed what the weapon can do. I got movement in my pants when I watched it! LOL!


Well I just got done watching the Future Weapons clip on the HK 416 via YouTube.com and discovered something in the process. Right under the video for the 416 was a video labled LWRC Gas Piston Rifles. After watching LWRC's promo video it is hard to describe the LWRC rifle and the HK 416 as anything but the same weapon. Check out the videos and see for yourself. Bear in mind that I am a civilian and have no experience at all with either of these weapons but according to the videos the LWRC and HK 416 rifles both handle dirt and water submersion with ease, and offer a modified gas system that enhances reliability by decreasing carbon and heat transfer to the bolt and related parts. Both rifles are impressive but it definitely takes a bit of thunder away from HK. For more info on these LWRC rifles check out http://lwrifles.com.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

As I posted on another forum, getting serious firearms info from _Future Weapons_ is about like getting sex info from _Penthouse Forum_.

I am still trying to figure out this demand for the 416. We have 220 conventional Colt M4s in my unit. They all work fine despite poor environmental conditions. Of what use is a piston upper for a regular citizen who only shoots on the range, if an impingement gun works perfectly well in conditions far worse than any civilian will see?


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

truman565 said:


> Well I just got done watching the Future Weapons clip on the HK 416 via YouTube.com and discovered something in the process. Right under the video for the 416 was a video labled LWRC Gas Piston Rifles. After watching LWRC's promo video it is hard to describe the LWRC rifle and the HK 416 as anything but the same weapon. Check out the videos and see for yourself. Bear in mind that I am a civilian and have no experience at all with either of these weapons but according to the videos the LWRC and HK 416 rifles both handle dirt and water submersion with ease, and offer a modified gas system that enhances reliability by decreasing carbon and heat transfer to the bolt and related parts. Both rifles are impressive but it definitely takes a bit of thunder away from HK. For more info on these LWRC rifles check out http://lwrifles.com.


I have never heard of LWRC so I can not comment on it, but I own 2 HKs and know that I can rely on the weapons time and time again. Granted I am not in the desert or jungle, but I think all of us here are talking about domestic use for home defense or target shooting. I tend to dance with who I came to the party with, so my opinion may be seem biased on HK products but it is based on my experience. If anyone has had any issues with an HK product I would love to hear what the problem was.

If the brand name of a gun such as HK did not bring to mind the reliability and dependability of the weapon to the consumer then we would all be carrying ACME guns.


----------

